
Ask HN: What kind of closed-source Linux software would you be willing to buy? - jolmg
I always assumed there was no market for closed source Linux software, but this comment made me think otherwise:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=17594779<p>So, is there a market? Does anyone know of people that would buy such software? What kind of software?
======
detaro
Image editor that's close-ish to Photoshop.

Really good RAW-converter/image library, especially if it's cross-platform.
The open-source solutions aren't really bad, but a good one would be worth
money.

IDEs and various dev tools potentially.

------
microwavecamera
There's definitely a market. I don't know how many times I've heard people say
they would switch to Linux but can't because of some critical app they need.
The 3 I hear about most often are games, MS Office and Adobe software, usually
Creative Suite and/or Acrobat Pro. I think there would be a market for
engineering and design software too. AutoCAD, Matlab, etc.

~~~
copperx
There's WPS Office to replace most uses of MS Office.

------
MrQuincle
I pay for [https://www.insynchq.com](https://www.insynchq.com) because I
became tired of all the tools that just couldn't sync with Google drive.

~~~
GregReyes
Thanks for the shoutout! :) We're always happy to help out the Linux
community.

-Greg from Insync

